# Peach Cobbler



## sickpuppy

PEACH COBBLER 

1 Can sliced peaches 15 or 16 oz. (if you have fresh peaches use 2 cups peeled and sliced) 
1 cup sugar 
Â¼ lb. Butter 
2 tablespoons baking powder 
Cinnamon or nutmeg 
1 cup flour 
Â½ teaspoon salt 
Â¾ cup sugar 
Â¾ cup milk 

Pour 1 cup of sugar over peaches and let stand. Melt butter in baking dish and let cool. Mix together in separate bowl flour, salt, Â¾ cups sugar. Milk and baking power. Add cinnamon or nutmeg (I prefer cinnamon) to taste. Spoon this batter carefully into buttered dish. Mix the fruit and sugar and put on top of batter. DO NOT STIR. After you have finished and removed meat from smoker, add wood chips and bring temp. up to 370* and put cobbler in smoker for about 45 minutes. Enjoy! 

If you have eaten regular cobbler, it is good, but the smoke adds a flavor that will make your tongue and lips will go crazy trying to get to the next bite. 

Dan


----------



## gene reda

Sick Puppy,

I just wanted to check one thing on this.

You put the peach mixture on top of the flour mixture?  From the picture, it looks like the crust is on top, but I guess that could have risen up from under the peaches.

Wow this sounds good.  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## sickpuppy

Gene

Just as you guessed, the flour mixture will rise and engulf the fruit and make a thick, sweet dough crust. If you do not put the fruit in last it does not work.

You can use any fruit you like. I some times use blueberries.

Enjoy,
Dan


----------



## delaware smoker

I want to try this peach cobbler.Just want to make sure that it is 1/4lb.of butter.
        Thanks,Bill


----------



## scott in kc

I have a similar recipe.

In 2qt casserole

melt 1 stick butter or margarine

Stir in (no need to thoroughly blend)

1 Cup flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 Cup sugar
1 Cup milk

Top with any canned fruit drained or canned fruit pie filling.

Bake @ 350 for 1 hr.

I've never cooked it in the smoker before but no reason why it won't work. I've made this with peaches, pears, cherry pie filling etc all are quite good. Strawberry pie filling is my favorite, it's rather like strawberries with its own built in shortcake, served still warm with whipped cream or ice cream it is awesome.

This recipe is super simple and can be thrown together before the oven preheats.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Dan and Scott,
     Thanks for the recipe! I've been looking for a really good cobler recipe. I have these copied into my word file and I really appreciate it. Thanks again.


----------



## Dutch

Bill-for a twist on cobblers I like to put the batter into the pan or dutch oven reserving some batter, then adding the fruit on top then adding the remaining batter. The fruit will settle into the center and folks are supprized when the get into it and find the fruit there.


----------



## delaware smoker

What I was questioning was the amount of butter.The recipe called for 1/4lb.I thought that that might be a misprint.
Thanks,Bill


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Dutch,
     I'll also give that a try. 

Thanks!


----------



## jlloyd99

Deleware-

I don't think that was a typo.  1/4 lb. of butter equals 1 stick of butter and that's what most of my cobbler recipes call for. 

This sounds real good.  I think I'll give it a try the next time we're cooking in the great out of doors in my dutch oven.


----------



## johnnyreb

where is sickpuppy i havent seen him in awhile

i love that cobbler recipe


----------



## hammmike

I made some last night and it was very good.


----------



## smokincowboy

looks great  gonna try these put them in my recipe file thanks for sharing both recipes


----------



## ultramag

I wish you guys would have revived this yesterday, I already got my peaches committed to another baked goodie.


----------



## keywesmoke

that sounds mighty fine, I wish I had all the ingredients in the house! Dutch, did I see you did this as a cherry/pineapple cobbler on another subject? It all sounds great. Is the canned fruit drained?


----------



## deejaydebi

Hmmmm  ... Peaches, peaches - do I have any peaches?


Sounds really good guys! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## dacdots

Debi you are a PEACH!!!!!!


----------



## pigcicles

Hmmmm ... Peaches, peaches - do I have any peaches?


Sounds really good guys! Can't wait to try it.
__________________



Peaches??? Leave Debi's peaches out of it, this is about cobbler... --> 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 He made me say it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 <--


----------

